# stranded in the philippines?



## goldenrose (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank You concerned STers that have emailed me regarding this spam/hack. No I'm not stranded in the Philippines and if I were at this point in time I'd be in no hurry to get back! I have recieved emails like this before, have marked them as spam and deleted them, it's a bit different now ..... they have wiped my address book clean! Isn't that wonderful, I'm on the board of the IOS, I'm the show chair which means, every vendor, every judge and any IOS member got the same email! Don't you just love technology!?
and AT&T .......
and yahoo!
Needless to say my password has been changed, I feel real confident (ha, ha, ha) that I'm now secured according to AT&T!


----------



## gonewild (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah but how are you going to get back from the Philippines if we don't send yo the cash?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2013)

How terrible, Rose! From what I've observed, Yahoo is notorious...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2013)

I hope no-one sent money.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 22, 2013)

Where did you go in the Philippines?? My friends from there got hit hard. Waist high flooding. Some parts are even worse.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 23, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 23, 2013)

Glad you made it back safe, away from the pirates and floods  Hope you had a great time in schilleriana and anitum country.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 23, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Yeah but how are you going to get back from the Philippines if we don't send yo the cash?


pm me I'll gladly furnish you with a secured account that will go to me!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 23, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> How terrible, Rose! From what I've observed, Yahoo is notorious...


I have no doubt, yahoo asked for account verification a couple of months ago, I ignored it, then came a couple of warnings and sure enough I had to sign in, have a new password and had no saved emails. They did a system restore type action seeing it was within 24 hours & I did get the emails. I showed my husband the password they hacked and he couldn't believe it!
AT&T supposedly has been requesting account verification which I have ignored so with this recent hack, in calling them, they claimed they have not. Several years ago I kept getting repeated requests even after marking it as spam they'd be back, called AT&T and they gave me an email address to forward it to them. It stopped immediately, would be nice if that were the case now! 



NYEric said:


> I hope no-one sent money.


I hope not too! I got at least 5 phone calls, a gal I sold a dog to 8 years ago even called me at work!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Where did you go in the Philippines?? My friends from there got hit hard. Waist high flooding. Some parts are even worse.



 
Are you not reading this? 
Hey, I'm being held captive in an office in Brooklyn. Send $100 immediately or I will be in big trouble! Thanks.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Are you not reading this?
> Hey, I'm being held captive in an office in Brooklyn. Send $100 immediately or I will be in big trouble! Thanks.



My Nigerian attorney friend has agreed to send you the $100 to save your life... all he needs is all your personal information so he can complete the transfer....... if you need it he can send an extra $10,000,000 via bank transfer (but that takes like 2 days).


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Are you not reading this?
> Hey, I'm being held captive in an office in Brooklyn. Send $100 immediately or I will be in big trouble! Thanks.



LoL I get it now. Hahaha. :rollhappy: Damn.


----------



## Dido (Aug 23, 2013)

Bring some orchids back with you


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

She wasn't really in the Philippines. Her email got hacked and the culprits sent emails to her friends in her name trying to get money. Be careful, the internet is becoming a terribly risky place.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 23, 2013)

Well in fairness to me. I was reading news about the Philippines the last couple of weeks because of the typhoons and flooding. Here I am and just assumed that Rose got stranded because of the flood. LoL


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

No excuses, English is your native tongue! Where's that $100!? :evil:


----------



## eggshells (Aug 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> No excuses, English is your native tongue! Where's that $100!? :evil:



:rollhappy: How can I be sure that it is you?!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2013)

eggshells said:


> :rollhappy: How can I be sure that it is you?!



Just ask him/it how many slippers they own...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 23, 2013)

Better yet, ask him how many are on the stove.....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

currently none. I'm moving stuff onto shelving units and up closer to the light.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> currently none. I'm moving stuff onto shelving units and up closer to the light.



What are you going to use the stove for?


----------



## Trithor (Aug 24, 2013)

gonewild said:


> What are you going to use the stove for?



:rollhappy:

I still think Rose should bring back some plants.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 24, 2013)

Trithor said:


> :rollhappy:
> 
> I still think Rose should bring back some plants.



yes, at least Rose should bring back some Vanilla plants since the capital of the Philippines is Vanilla.


----------



## Dido (Aug 24, 2013)

NYEric said:


> She wasn't really in the Philippines. Her email got hacked and the culprits sent emails to her friends in her name trying to get money. Be careful, the internet is becoming a terribly risky place.



I have understand this was moe a joke from my side


----------



## Trithor (Aug 24, 2013)

gonewild said:


> yes, at least Rose should bring back some Vanilla plants since the capital of the Philippines is Vanilla.



Sharp!:rollhappy:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Rose, I got one of your emails too. My parents, now well into their 80's got a similar spoof, fortunately, a sharp bank teller, when they asked about sending money to England to save their friend, the bank teller had a bank officer sit down with them and explain that it was a hoax. That was a close call. These spammers do it because every now and then somebody falls for it. Turns out the email that my folks almost got suckered in on came out of an IP address in Romania.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2013)

The Nigeria of the EU!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2013)

Lastest update ....
another STer & IOS member called me the next day, he left a strange message and I knew it was about the email. Right after leaving the phone message he said I was sure it was a hoax but he was having one very strange day so had to check. He and another person caught they even spelled my email address wrong, or intentional? - goldrosay rather than goldrosey. The day after I reported it to AT&T, I got a confirm account changes, the hackers had added goldrosay and I haven't received any emails since so I don't know what to expect next... 
I'm still laughing, as soon as Eric becomes involved, the thread goes off the deep end and others can't help it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2013)

:rollhappy:

Except that this is so awful!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2013)

Whattayamean!? I think its sad that no-one sent money for your rescue :evil:; but good in a way since you weren't really in trouble..


----------



## eggshells (Aug 26, 2013)

I would have offered a refuge if she was indeed got stranded.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2013)

And I will offer refuge if she gets stranded in NYC!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 26, 2013)

There are worse places to be stranded :wink:


----------



## ALToronto (Aug 27, 2013)

The spammers do create an email address that is very similar to the one that is legit. Then when your friends reply to it, the email is sent to the spammers rather than to you. Even if you block the fake address, your friends can still be scammed, and you will never know.

I received a similar email from my accountant, and the spammers were very clever with the address. His name was spelled correctly, but instead of @rogers.com it was @yahoo.com. Since millions of people use both these email services, and some have mailboxes with both, it's very difficult to clue in. My Firefox browser caught the scam before I did!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 27, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> There are worse places to be stranded :wink:



Than NYC? Impossible!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2013)

Touche!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 27, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Than NYC? Impossible!



No way, I meant the Philippines of course! Stranded in NYC is $$$$.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2013)

*to be continued ....*

... well one week later I'm still not receiving any emails, I have sent emails or so I thought. Today was the 2nd day on the phone with AT&T, 3 techs, 1 1/2 hours later it seems to be straightened out. Any incoming emails as well as outgoing was going thru the the hackers! It takes more than just deleting the email address that they added, so when I thought I was paying a bill, I wasn't, so when I thought I should see that ebay refund on a wrong item sent, I didn't. So even though AT&T feels they shouldn't be able to hack the credit card account or the paypal account, I still changed passwords, with the way my luck is running, I'm not taking any chances! Yesterday I went to renew my drivers license & take the eye test. The facility is 40 minutes away, their system was down and after almost 2 hours, Springfield still didn't know the cause, gotta love technology!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2013)

Quite some adventure there Rose (with the hacking, spamming, breaking down of tech etc)!
Technology is douptfully helpful, but life is interesting...


----------

